# Can't exec getty error



## xdeathcorex (Oct 28, 2012)

```
init: can't exec getty `/usr/libexec/getty` for /dev/ttyv1: No souch file or directory
init: can't exec getty `/usr/libexec/getty` for /dev/ttyv2: No souch file or directory
```

I've been getting this message whenever I want to boot FreeBSD from Virtual Machine. I get the same message when I boot from CD.

However, it can boot normally if I selected single-user option to boot with, but then it displays the error after I exit the single-user mode.

How do I get around this?


----------



## mamalos (Oct 28, 2012)

When you boot in single-user mode, perform *fsck -p* and mount all your filesystems, does /usr/libexec/getty exist on your filesystem? And if so, are its permissions right?


```
[mamalos@filesrv ~]$ ls -l /usr/libexec/getty 
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  - 28024 19 Î™Î¿Î½ 17:03 /usr/libexec/getty*
```


----------



## xdeathcorex (Oct 28, 2012)

mamalos said:
			
		

> When you boot in single-user mode, perform *fsck -p* and mount all your filesystems, does /usr/libexec/getty exist on your filesystem? And if so, are its permissions right?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




*fsck -p* returns nothing and no such file or directory named /usr/libexec/getty.

I am using FreeBSD 9 i386 on VMware. Please help me.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 28, 2012)

I've recovered from that error, but it involved rsyncing subdirectories from a known good v9 disk to the problematic v9 one, and I've no idea where the problem was.


----------



## xdeathcorex (Oct 28, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I've recovered from that error, but it involved rsyncing subdirectories from a known good v9 disk to the problematic v9 one, and I've no idea where the problem was.



You mean the CD I have now is corrupted? I'm download version 8 and trying my luck later.

Where do you think the problem was? I mean is it because the speed at which I burned the CD, or something else?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 28, 2012)

My guess is it is the boot loader, but as you are in a virtual machine, I've zero experience with those, so am not qualified to guess at an answer. (Event the one in this post, maybe; it could have been a file in /etc; a previously existing file somewhere before the install; some choice during the install relating to the virtual vs a real environment, etc.) I dual booted windows 98 and FreeBSD for years; that way I eventually got up to speed on the latter.


----------

